# Transport recommendations



## Limit (26 June 2017)

Morning,

I hope to be moving to Devon around the end of August ( Nr, Oakehampton)

We will be moving from Cambridge, with one horse and one pony. Any recommendations for DEFRA approved transporters would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## PorkChop (26 June 2017)

Gillies are great, they cover the whole of the UK.


----------



## asmp (26 June 2017)

PorkChop said:



			Gillies are great, they cover the whole of the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this!


----------



## Redders (26 June 2017)

Third for Gilles!


----------



## Limit (27 June 2017)

Thank you for your replies.


----------

